
Doing Continuous Delivery with CircleCI - iamdeedubs
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/11/06/continuous-delivery-with-circleci/
======
iamdeedubs
While the general idea presented here is solid. It's a terrible idea to deploy
your apps using the latest tag. It completely obliterates marathons ability to
rollback should something go terribly wrong.

It would be better to use the CIRCLE_BUILD_NUM they expose as an ENV var to
tag the image and deploy that via Marathon.

